
Hey.com - thiscatis
https://hey.com/how-it-works/
======
nunodonato
I hope I get an invite soon, very keen to try it out as I've been moving out
of gmail for almost a year now. Very happy with fastmail, but it seems Hey
will bring new stuff to the table!

Unfortunately, no contacts/calendar for now.. so probably I wont be able to
switch just yet.

~~~
thiscatis
They seem to have included a lot of the popular GMail plugins by default but
also came up with some amazing features too -
[https://hey.com/features/](https://hey.com/features/)

------
SONtraveltech
Also hoping for an invite. Would like a bit more clarity on its security vs.
Protonmail, etc., though

~~~
ramimac
Looking forward to seeing the results of their external security audits. This
page may be of interest to you:
[https://hey.com/security/](https://hey.com/security/)

